# Bergen ferries



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Photograph of DFDS Queen of Scandinavia leaving Bergen in February 2008. Alongside the jetty is Smyril Line's Norrona.

Photograph taken from Mount Floyen.
60° 23' 40'' N 5° 20' 33.2'' E


----------



## Bhowani (Jul 24, 2007)

Sadly this route is no more after 1 9 08.

My annual pilgrimage to Norway has been re-routed via DFDS Tor Line Immingham/Brevik rather than what DFDS suggests Harwich/Esbjerg.

Seems an age since I started my nautical wanderings on the Rollo of
Ellerman Wilson as a supernumary cadet. We docked in KG V and the crew turned EVERYTHING off and blew leaving me i/c! Hjelp !

Bhowani


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Bhowani said:


> My annual pilgrimage to Norway has been re-routed via DFDS Tor Line Immingham/Brevik rather than what DFDS suggests Harwich/Esbjerg.


Will they take passengers on the Immingham/Brevik route? Reaching Harwich from here is major travel and I've been trying to find other ways of getting to Norway.


----------



## Bhowani (Jul 24, 2007)

Yep, they'll take passengers, but a limited number, as the cabins are really for drivers of trucks. See DFDS Tor Line web site or ring 01469 552698. Outward Bound Immingham Weds - 0530 Brevik 1930 Thurs
Weds Inward 2130 Thursday Brevik 1000 Immingham. According to a friend, the crews are very house proud and give you paper slippers etc. Food all in and no booze or Bingo!! Hurrah.
2 sailings a week - also calls Kristiansand.

Hope this helps


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Bhowani said:


> Yep, they'll take passengers, but a limited number, as the cabins are really for drivers of trucks. See DFDS Tor Line web site or ring 01469 552698. Outward Bound Immingham Weds - 0530 Brevik 1930 Thurs Weds Inward 2130 Thursday Brevik 1000 Immingham. .


Thanks, I'll look it up. It might just be the answer because I can get to Immingham with only 1 change of train.




Bhowani said:


> According to a friend, the crews are very house proud and give you paper slippers etc. Food all in and no booze or Bingo!! Hurrah.


 Even better!


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Saw NORRONA last Tuesday morning (Aug 26) in Bergen. She had just arrived, I heard the beeping of the ramp down warning signal, but took a while to work out where it was coming from. Sailed on the dot of 1pm.

Also alongside were THOMSON CELEBRATION and SAGA ROSE, but it wasn't easy to get sensible pics into the sun ! This was taken from near the Bryggen ferry terminal.

Temp was about 23C in full sun with little wind; a true shirtsleeve day !


----------

